# very stinky manure



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Is there any possibility he could eat something in field? I don't think it's odd to tell vet about it. That's what vets for..!  Can you just describe him the symptoms? May be he can just give the advice on phone...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You need to call the vet :!:


Sorry Editing: There is some stuff called Probios that I think would help the strink, but the mucus along with diarrhea is definitly something to call the vet over. could be a problem with the colin. If it develops into colitis it could be a bad deal so best to call the vet now.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is a link with things to look for in colitis. Checking for dehydration etc http://www.willamettevalleyequine.com/colitis.cfm


----------



## montysmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had alot of problems with my tb gelding and this was one of them. I called the vet, and he checked his poop, took blood, the whole nine. It ended up that my horse had the beginnings of an equine ulcer. The vet put him on probiotics, which became very expensive after a bit, so I researched. Yogurt! There is nothing closer to vet probiotics than good old fashined yogurt. Try plain yogurt for a week at a time. A small tub (single serving size) in his evening feed for a week, then take a break for a week. Do it again, and see if this makes a difference. It worked wonders for my horse. Now I just throw a yogurt in every once in awhile. Also, spend alot of time. The nervousness will disapate as the trust grows.
Good luck.


----------

